# subwassertang on riccia mesh?



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

no I don't think so. The fronds are pretty large. I would just tie it down with a string and let it fill all over the rock.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

As fresh_newby said, it's too large for the riccia mesh. Mesh with really large mesh holes would work. I tie süßwassertang to a piece of stainless steel rod or bend a loose, large spiral of the rod and put that on top of a loosely arranged clump.

Oh, and the correct spelling is süßwassertang or susswassertang if you can't type the correct ü and ß (double s, not b).


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Visualize Wasserpest drinking cheap orange beverage - snorkeling somewhere near the Monterey Bay Aquarium??? :hihi:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it will in fact grow through. Wild theory, BTW. 


Ever seen a tree grow around chain link fence? I think the same principal can be used here. The pieces of frond may hit the mesh and continue to grow around it, or at least entangle themselves in it. 

I've never grown susswassertang, so this is just a theory.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

theory busted...I grow it and it will just stay stifled and rot. The nature of the frond itself , shape, size, etc, will not fit through mesh. It is different than a root seeking placement or looking for nourishment...adapting. If the fronds stay below the mesh, they will not be able to perform photosynthetic or other necessary biochemical pathways needed to keep the plant alive.....hence it will rot.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Not so fast.....

I keep it in plastic mesh breeder boxes and geuss what? It grows through.


Mike


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> Not so fast.....
> 
> I keep it in plastic mesh breeder boxes and geuss what? It grows through.
> 
> ...


Score!!!!!


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

The problem is that in Mike's case, susswassertang gets light from above all the time, but if you use a stainless steel riccia mesh, there isn't much light left for the plant.

So, since Mike has seen it, it will grow through small holes, so that's something that can be done. But I believe that if you put it under a dense steel mesh, it might rot before it manages to do it. It might be done, but the optimum way to do it is to use something with larger holes, that way the plant has more room to grow from the start and not just after it has managed to grow through the holes. 

It's not a really demanding one, so I wouldn't be surprised if someone manages to grow it with riccia mesh too.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

breeder boxes larger than riccia mesh....not so fast...lol
not to mention, where in your tank is the breeder box...hmmmmm is it up top near the light?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, yeah you two! :hihi: 

It is up by the light...but it is still growing through mesh! :icon_wink 

I would agree that it would be tough to get it to grow through the plastic mesh deeper down in the aquarium.

BTW, I _may_ (really have to check) have some more of the plant available. PM me.

Mike


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> breeder boxes larger than riccia mesh....not so fast...lol
> not to mention, where in your tank is the breeder box...hmmmmm is it up top near the light?


Okay. Shall we meet in the middle and say it can, on occasion, grow through, just not very often, and only if certain requirements are met?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

we can say that, but the growth through the mesh will be stnted, as the size of the fronds are larger...so my question to you is...do you want to raise retarded susswassertang???? lol
I would use a cross section of a fish-net stocking over a rock...


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it possible that this can grow without CO2 injection in high lighting conditions (3WPG or higher) and cooler water? (cooler water implies 72F and thus increasing the amount of CO2 available)


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I doubt it. 
Rain would be the best person to answer this question.....


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

> Is it possible that this can grow without CO2 injection in high lighting conditions (3WPG or higher) and cooler water? (cooler water implies 72F and thus increasing the amount of CO2 available)


Well, kinda. I have it in a 15 gallon with a 65 watt light, no heater (~72) and DIY CO2. It does fair, but would really thrive if I bumped up the CO2 more and went with pressurized and a decent reactor. No CO2 with that much light tends to lead to algae problems (but again, not always, depends on the system).


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

So what is the best method to contain Subwassertang? A coiled stainless steel rod like some of us use for riccia? And Mike, if you see this, thanks for the generous portion. bob


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> do you want to raise retarded susswassertang?


Yes. I'd love my "special" suesswassertang.


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder can susswassertang grow emerse? I am really good at growing plants emerse too. Perhaps I could try, but before I do has anyone done this already?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

It's not the same thing, but I have grown pellia (Monosolenium tenerum) emersed... kinda. I have it in a tank that has an undergravel filter, it's just a 2 gallon hex packed with Najas grass and duckweed and a bit of water sprite for my shrimp. A piece of pellia got in there and floated up to the surface with the bubbles and is now growing up and out of the water in a clump around where the bubbles hit the surface, but the water is constantly bubbling water over the lobes of the plant. The clump is maybe the size of my palm with about a quarter of it up and out where the bubbles are. 

Susswassertang is similar, and I bet its possible if it were in a similar situation.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> It's not the same thing, but I have grown pellia (Monosolenium tenerum) emersed... kinda. I have it in a tank that has an undergravel filter, it's just a 2 gallon hex packed with Najas grass and duckweed and a bit of water sprite for my shrimp. A piece of pellia got in there and floated up to the surface with the bubbles and is now growing up and out of the water in a clump around where the bubbles hit the surface, but the water is constantly bubbling water over the lobes of the plant. The clump is maybe the size of my palm with about a quarter of it up and out where the bubbles are.
> 
> Susswassertang is similar, and I bet its possible if it were in a similar situation.


I don't think it would do great emersed since it's a fern gamophyte. It may look like pelia but in actuality its nothing like it. and it's a mystery for botanists around the world...

Is there any accounts of growing this without CO2? What's the chances that I might be able to do it?

-Andrew


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

So again, What is the preferred way to anchor this stuff. Tie it to a rock or use a stainless steel rod?


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

I've got mine tied to a rock with fishing line.


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

rain- said:


> Oh, and the correct spelling is süßwassertang or susswassertang if you can't type the correct ü and ß (double s, not b).


If you're taking out the German special characters, my experience with the language would suggest that you turn the ü into a ue. "u" and "ü" make very different sounds in German, so shouldn't it be "*suesswassertang*"? Google seems to confirm this spelling.


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

confuted said:


> If you're taking out the German special characters, my experience with the language would suggest that you turn the ü into a ue. "u" and "ü" make very different sounds in German, so shouldn't it be "*suesswassertang*"? Google seems to confirm this spelling.


Yeap, that would be the correct German spelling if you can't use ü -> suesswassertang

A German fellow


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, that is the correct spelling, I should have added that too, I've studied German for 6 years so I really should be doing it the right way and not the common and lazy way. It's a common, yet not actually correct way, to replace ü ä and ö with u a and o, even though ue, ae and oe would be the right ones.

*begs for forgiveness, bangs her head against the wall repeatedly and promises to give all her ADA stuff for charity*


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, I just got a clump of it and it's going in my high-tech and no-tech tank. I think I'll just let it float around for a while unitl I'm motovated enough to drop a chunk of ironwood or something on it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

confuted said:


> If you're taking out the German special characters, my experience with the language would suggest that you turn the ü into a ue. "u" and "ü" make very different sounds in German, so shouldn't it be "*suesswassertang*"? Google seems to confirm this spelling.


AWESOME! Since I can spell Dr. Seuss I can now spell suesswassertang!!! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

rain- said:


> *begs for forgiveness, bangs her head against the wall repeatedly and promises to give all her ADA stuff for charity*


I'm a social worker- does that count?:help:


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Holy thread necromancy! A full year!

/me notes the irony of this comment also being off topic


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

danakin said:


> Holy thread necromancy! A full year!
> 
> /me notes the irony of this comment also being off topic


ROFL I didn't even pay attention to the first post date, just the last...

Think that voids the ADA offer...?


----------

